

Ask HN: Finding Top Talent - CitizenKane

I'm a partner in a startup company being formed out of the University of Minnesota.  We are doing online and mobile ordering for restaurants.  We've been developing some awesome software however we're having an increasingly large workload and it has become clear we need to hire some extra developers.<p>However, finding top talent and people willing to take risks is pretty difficult.  So to all the startups out there, how do you find awesome programmers?
======
icey
The same way talent finds top jobs - by being active in the community.

------
russell
People you know. People you know who know. Fellow alumni. Local meetings:
Python, Java, Ruby, entrepreneurial groups. If none, start one. Craigslist? I
find clients there. I dont know how good it works the other way.

Talk to other entrepreneurs. Maybe they have good candidates that didnt fit.

Does telecommuting work for you?. Then you have a much larger pool of
candidates. You may have to go on a contracting basis to avoid HR hassles.

